# So, und was machen wir bei Sauwetter?



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

Jemand eine Idee? Sollen wir einen Lauftreff gründen?
Wer kann für Wasgau noch Neopren-Anzüge organisieren?
Wo seid Ihr eigentlich alle?


----------



## 007ike (7. Oktober 2003)

hi

ich werde mich für deinen test noch diese woche schonen 
füs samstag soll das wetter besser werden, aber das wird wohl eine schlammschlacht werden 

und arsch kalt ist es geworden, 5°C 

was zieht den ihr für reifen auf? soll ich meine ags explorer drauf lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

ags explorer? Kenne nur Conti Explorer.
Ich werde meine Big Jim Light drauflassen - hat in Münsingen auch gewirkt.

   
brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Oktober 2003)

ags= Ar$ch glatte Sommerreifen  meintest Du doch oder 007?

Ich fahr in Lemberg, wenn`s so runtermacht mit Badehose, dann brauch ich hinterher wenigstens meine Kleider nicht zu trocknen, ach ja Reifen lass ich auch meine Explorer druff.

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## 007ike (7. Oktober 2003)

is schon richtig conti explorer

ags = arsch glatte sommerreifen 


und wenn einheimischer das macht, dann tue ich es ihm gleich!


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

ok, Badehose (Badeanzug für mich!) und Schnorchel!


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Oktober 2003)

Soweit sogut, nur wohin mit den Ersatzschläuchen


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!!
     

I hate to think!

... vielleicht wie die ersten Tour de France Fahrer? Schultern, wie einen Rucksack, oder ... .
Was mit dem Werkzug, den Riegeln etc ...?


----------



## 007ike (7. Oktober 2003)

Haha!

Wir ziehen natürlich unsere Trinkrucksäcke an. Oder fahrt ihr etwa nur mit Trinkflasche??

Bei meinem super tollen schönen wahnsinns Fully kann ich nur eine Flasche unterbringen, ergo Rucksack. Kann eure Sachen ja in meinen Rucksack stopfen und da ich wahrscheinlich langsamer bin, braucht ihr nur kurz zu warten


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Oktober 2003)

na Du bist ja mit deinem Badeanzug ganz klar im Vorteil, da ergeben sich ja ganz andere Möglichkeiten, als in so einer knappen Badehose, deshalb bin ich dafür, dass Du Bikini trägst und wir Männer uns eine Badehose in Übergrösse kaufen, damit das ganze wenigstens ein bischen ausgeglichen wird


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Oktober 2003)

@007ike

wieso Trinkflasche, ich werf den Kopf nach hinten und öffne den Mund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (7. Oktober 2003)

ich trage immer Übergröße!

Hast du was gegen Übergröße?

 

Wer weiß was man unterwegs alles mitnehmen muß!


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Oktober 2003)

nein, ich finde Übergrösse wegen des größeren Stauraums super


----------



## 007ike (7. Oktober 2003)

dann wären wir uns ja im Prinzip einig!


----------



## CheckerThePig (7. Oktober 2003)

Hi ihr da!
Man, bin ich froh, dass ich mich nicht für den Marathon angemeldet hab (Weichei, weiß). Aber nee, ich denk dann sicherlich ganz doll an euch alle, wenn ich gemütlich im Warmwasserbecken im Schwimmbad lieg... 
Wie wärs, wenn ihr alle sowas anzieht, wär doch sicherlich angebracht!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Vielleicht kommt ihr dann noch als Team durch und gewinnt ne Teamwertung. 
Dann mal viel Spass!


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

... also einen Bikini ziehe ich nicht an!!!

Und nachdem ich beim Marathon in Münsingen in 5.40 Stunden weniger als einen Liter getrunken habe nehme ich gar nichts mit!!!

So.


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

@CheckerThePig

Der Anzug gefällt mir, gibt es den auch in rot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheckerThePig (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *@CheckerThePig
> 
> Der Anzug gefällt mir, gibt es den auch in rot? *




 Moment, da schau ich doch mal gleich nach....


----------



## CheckerThePig (7. Oktober 2003)

Da hätt ich sowas für dich in der Auswahl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




achso, Bikini solls ja nicht sein....

Dann, wie wärs denn damit:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich kann dir dann noch die IBC-Aufkleber besorgen, kannste über MGC drüber kleben....

Auch nicht so?  

Das hier wär noch ne Alternative, auch in rot,






oder wie wärs damit, find ich totschick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Würd auch ganz gut den anderen Marathonteilnehmern stehen

Einheimischer, wie siehst du das?


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

... also langsam geht das zu weit!!!
   

... die weissen Schuhe würde ich nieeeeeeemals anziehen!!!

Ehrlich gesagt, der letzte Anzug gefällt mir am besten. 
Aber wer kriegt meine Haare so hin???


----------



## CheckerThePig (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *... also langsam geht das zu weit!!!
> 
> ... die weissen Schuhe würde ich nieeeeeeemals anziehen!!!
> *



wär ein super Kontrast zum schwarzen Storck, und außerdem, nach ner halben Stunde, wirst du von dem weiß sowieso nix mehr sehen...



> Aber wer kriegt meine Haare so hin???


Glaub mir, das kriegen wir schon irgendwie hin...


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

Mein Haar!!!

... das ist doch Gift für die Haare ...
... ihr wisst doch: Haar will atmen ...!


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Oktober 2003)

@CheckerThePig



    ich kann nicht mehr    

@Moose

die weissen Schuhe würden ja am Freitag mit Sicherheit nicht lange weis bleiben.
Wie wärs mit etwas Muster:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Da passt auch ne lockere Dauerwelle dazu


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

Muster mag ich nicht!


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab's!!!


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

Mit CamelBak und allem:







1 = Giro E2
2 = Funktionsweste Windstopper mit Netzrücken
3 = Nahrungsbox à la Andy
4 = Camelbak Rocket
5 = Sattel (der klebt noch am A.....!)
6 = Shimano SPD Schuhe Freeride Modell
7 = Auspuff
8 = Reissleine für extreme Downhills


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Oktober 2003)

hey, thats it !!! Wenn wir mit der Ausrüstung kommen, hängen wir Team Baymatsch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 locker ab !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

Na dann: Prost!


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

Schaut mal, wie er sich ans Oberrohr klammert!!!


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

Wir wollten doch als Gruppe fahren, oder?
 --- also alle gemeinsam ???


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *hey, thats it !!! Wenn wir mit der Ausrüstung kommen, hängen wir Team Baymatsch
> 
> 
> ...



@Einheimischer: und wo kriegen wir die Haare für Deine Brust her???


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Oktober 2003)

hmm, keine Ahnung, wenn ich mir Freitag die Beine rassiere, kann ich mir die Haare ja dann an meine Brust kleben 

*sing* Ich hab drei Haare auf der Brust, ich bin ein Bär *singende*


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

au ja, mit Sekundenkleber!!!

Solange Du nicht singst:
 "I've been looking for Freedom, I've been looking so long ..."


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Oktober 2003)

... keine Angst ich singe nix mehr, richtig Gedanken mach ich mir erst, wenn Scottys Auto am Samstag anfängt zu sprechen und über Häuser fliegt


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

und K.I.T.T steht nicht für Knight Industries Two Thousand, 
sondern 
*K*önnte *I*rgendjemand *T*rockene *T*ouren bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (7. Oktober 2003)

Also mit Euerer Ausstattung.

Das sagt der ADFC dazu:

Oft gemachte Fehler können die Freude und Sicherheit beim
Radfahren stark vermindern.

Fahren mit Taschen am Lenker

Ein Fahren mit Taschen am Lenker gefährdet den Radfahrer in mehrfacher Hinsicht. Die Hände sind möglicherweise nicht so frei,
wie für adäquates Bremsen notwendig, und vom Lenker
herunterhängende Teile können sehr leicht ins Vorderrad
gelangen und schlimme Stürze zur Folge haben. Ein Rucksack, ein
Korb oder am Gepäckträger einzuhängende Taschen sind die
wesentlich sicherere Alternative.



Aber noch wichtiger:

Fahren mit Regenschirm in einer Hand


Ein Fahren mit Regenschirm in einer Hand gefährdet den Radfahrer und schützt zudem nur unzureichend gegen Regen. 
Mit einer Hand fahren heißt maximal eine Bremse betätigen zu können (außer bei einer zusätzlichen Rücktrittbremse) und die ist
 bei Nässe auch noch weniger wirksam. Bei Wind ist zudem die Gefahr, dass man den Schirm nicht halten kann und dabei den Lenker verreißt. Besser ist ein spezieller Radregenschutz, den es in vielfältigen Formen gibt und den man auch dann dabei haben sollte, wenn es beim Wegfahren nicht regnet.

Auch gilt zu beachten:

Fahren mit unzureichendem Schuhwerk	Immer wieder
beobachten kann man - vor allem im sommer - Radler mit unzureichendem Schuhwerk. Badelatschen oder Schuhe mit sehr hohen Absätzen sind eine latente Unfallgefahr. Zu leicht kann
man vom Pedal abrutschen oder bei nötigen Bremsmanövern sich die Füße verletzen.


Der bayrische ADFC hat da einiges in Petto:

http://www.adfc-bayern.de/a_tipps.htm


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

na dann müssen wir eben doch unsere Fullies rausholen (Fully will Voll-Regenschutz heissen!):


----------



## scotty23 (7. Oktober 2003)

Dabei müsste man den Regenschirm gar nicht festhalten.









REGENSCHIRM REGI KPL.M.HALTER.
"REGI"
Der Regenschirm für Radfahrer. Komplett incl. Lenkervorbauhalterung und reflektierendes Band. schwarz, Durchmesser 95 cm, ausziehbarer Taschen- Regenschirm mit angebrachter Spezialhalterung. Bietet praktischen Schutz beim Radeln, ohne die Hände vom Lenker nehmen zu müssen. Schützt Beine, Unterkörper, Lenkerkorb/ -tasche. Das Reflektorband sorgt für Sicherheit. Der Regenschirm lässt sich auch "ganz normal" ohne Fahrrad als Schirm nutzen. 

MAIL an Berater
Bestell Infos
Die Bestellung ist vor dem Abschicken jederzeit widerrufbar.


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

Wow!!!

Denkst Du, wir kriegen so einen noch her bis Samstag?

Kannst ja mal beim Radhaus fragen, ob die zu den Syntace Stopfen auch noch das Ding bestellen können!!!


----------



## scotty23 (7. Oktober 2003)

Klar,

das Internet ist voll von Radfahrern mit Regenschirm da fallen bestimmt welche für uns ab:

Der Regenschirm auf dem Lenker 

Wenn ich meine Knie vor Wind und Regen schützen will , spanne ich einen Regenschirm auf und lege ihn vorn auf den Lenker und den vorderen Gepäckträger. Mit zwei Fingern kann man ihn links und rechts an den Streben festhalten , oder man befestigt ihn mit einem Draht. Der Windwiderstand ist etwas größer , aber es wird auch nicht so kalt an den Knien und das Gepäck bleibt trocken. 

Aufpassen muß man bei Windstößen oder vorbeifahrenden Autos . Da kann er leicht davon fliegen. 


Man beachte die Beurteilung des Windwiderstandes


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Oktober 2003)

Ich will auch so einen, der verdeckt bestimmt meine angeklebten Brusthaare


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

... lasst uns jedenfalls was dafür tun, dass es nicht so ausgeht:


----------



## scotty23 (7. Oktober 2003)

Sind wir uns eigentlich einig über unser Teamtrikot

Regenschirm und Strickjacke


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Oktober 2003)

Ich befürchte: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soll ja gut für die Haut sein


----------



## scotty23 (7. Oktober 2003)

Ich habs

Wetter als Waffe! 


Die künstliche Wetterveränderung ist eine uralte, aus den Schriften des Altertums nach zuweisende Tatsache. Druiden, Medizinmänner und Schamanen sind noch bis in jüngste Zeit hinein dafür bekannt, daß sie in begrenztem Umfang das Wetter manipulieren und Regen machen konnten. 
'Wetterzauber' ist eine magische Handlung zur Beeinflussung des Wetters; Zauberer und besondere Wettermacher besaßen diese Fähigkeiten. 
'Großer Brockhaus', Wiesbaden, Ausg. 1957.: 
Einstige Göttergeschlechter werden das Wetter vor Jahrtausenden schon auf sehr perfekte Weise beeinflußt haben, wie sie gleichwohl das Flugwesen mit Raketenantrieb, gemäß alter indisch-arischer Überlieferungen, beherrschten. Nur, das Wissen um diese Techniken ging im einen wie im anderen Fall verloren und wurde erst in neuerer Zeit auf diesem Planeten wiederentdeckt.


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

Ich finde, die Matsch Trikots sind genial!
Habe letztes Wochenende auch so eins getragen und Christina hat auch ein passendes.

In dem Sinne:

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch aufpassen, dass wir nicht vom Weg abkommen:


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Oktober 2003)

Hmm, würdest Du uns zu den Göttergeschlechtern zählen, ich kann auf jedenfall ein bischen Regentanz? Ich hab mir vorsichtshalber aus meiner Wolldecke gerade eben ein Paar schöne wärmende und funktionelle Handschuhe für Samstag gefertigt


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

Das wär doch was für mich, oder?


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Oktober 2003)

So, ich dachte mir, machst gleich noch`n Paar Socken:


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

und wenn es kalt wird hier gleich die passende Jacke:


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Oktober 2003)

@moose 

wenn schon, dann aber in Teamfarben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

Kannst Du uns allen noch Handschuhe und Socken stricken?!

Ansonsten erfrieren wir ja noch!


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Oktober 2003)

Mal sehn, was der Rest der Decke noch so her gibt, wenn nicht wäre dass noch eine Möglichkeit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 allerdings leidet die Schaltperformance etwas mit den Handschuhen.


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

dann nehmen wir halt die hier:






Ich werde jetzt mal ins Bett gehen, damit ich morgen wieder ausschlafen kann!

Grüsse und Gute Nacht an alle!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Oktober 2003)

Ja n8 und träumt nicht jetzt schon von Lemberg.


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

... was für ein Alptraum!






:kotz:


----------



## 007ike (8. Oktober 2003)

wie es aussieht ist folgendes wetter vorrausgesagt

Trend für die Region Pirmasens        
Ortszeit Sa, 11.10. So, 12.10. Mo, 13.10. 
Tiefst-
Temperatur 11°C 9°C 10°C 
Höchst-
Temperatur 16°C 17°C 17°C 
Wetter    
Wind W  3  O  3  SW  3  

unterschiedlich bewolkt, trocken!!!!

hoffen wir mal!


----------



## 007ike (8. Oktober 2003)

da geht man mal früh ins Bett und dann,
habt ihr innerhalb einer Stunde 2 Seiten voll geschrieben!
Wie soll man denn das alles noch nacharbeiten?? 

harte Liga!


----------



## CheckerThePig (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FrauenSchlammcatchen??????????????
Warum sagt ihr das denn nicht gleich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Verdammt , wo krieg ich jetzt noch ne Starterlaubnis her???????????


----------



## Moose (8. Oktober 2003)

Hey Checker!
Das sind gar keine Frauen, die sehen nur so aus!!!

 

@007ike: nein, keine harte Liga, nur wir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (8. Oktober 2003)

Checker, ich würd ja sagen, ich schmugle dich unter meiner Wolldecke mit, aber die ist seit gestern nur nioch 10x10cm groß.
Moose hat allerdings recht, das sind keine Frauen, das sind soweit ich das erkennen kann: Karl Platt, Manie Heymanns, Lado Fumic und Marc Hanisch, ich glaub nach dem Marathon in Münsingen, musst mal Moose fragen


----------



## Winnie (8. Oktober 2003)

Ich werd heut mal den Höcherberg unsicher machen. Wer will kann ja mitfahren.
Bin so gegen 16:45h-17:00h in Jägersburg an der Minigolfanlage.


----------



## Moose (8. Oktober 2003)

Minigolf wäre auch mal ganz nett!!!

Habe heute leider keine Zeit zum Biken, mein Ausleger aus Canada ist gekommen, d.h. ich "muss" heute rudern gehen.

Ich schlage aber eine Taschenlampen-Aktion heute abend vor:
Laufen!!! 
Keine Angst, alleine gehe ich nicht!
Treffpunkt 19.45 Uhr an der Uni? 60 Minuten joggen. 
Wer hat Lust?


----------



## Winnie (8. Oktober 2003)

Laufen war ich gesteern, schwing mich lieber auf´s Rädle.
Naja ich denke ,dass wir irgendwann auch mal zusammen die Wälder durchkreuzen.


----------



## Moose (8. Oktober 2003)

spätestens am Samstag in Wasgau??


----------



## Winnie (8. Oktober 2003)

Samstag fahr ich leider nicht. Bin Musikus und muss abends die Tasten quälen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (8. Oktober 2003)

> Samstag fahr ich leider nicht. Bin Musikus und muss abends die Tasten quälen!!!



Hey, ich könnte dazu singen: I've been looking for Freedom, I've been looking so long... 
Sorry, ich bin ein bischen 

@Moose

Laufen wäre für mich eine ungewohnte Belastung, die ich mir 3 Tage vor einem Marathon nicht zumuten möchte  Ich wünsche Dir aber viel Spass beim rudern, hast bestimmt lange drauf gewartet.

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## scotty23 (8. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

bei mir klappts heute Abend leider auch nicht, ich muss noch den Ergometer im Fitness Studio quälen und was noch wichtiger ist ich muss noch ins Radhaus.... damit Mosses Lenker am Samstag nicht überflutet wird

Wann, wo und wie treffen wir uns eigentlich???? Und wer fährt denn nun alles mit??

Bis denne


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Oktober 2003)

ICH ICH ICH... fahr mit, ich richte mich natürlich nach Dir  

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Winnie (8. Oktober 2003)

Also fährt jetzt jemand mit?


----------



## Moose (8. Oktober 2003)

Nach Wasgau: ich auch, jajajajajajajajajajaja!!!

Ich muss halt am Freitag vorher die Ruder-Trainigseinheiten vom Samstag machen hat mein Trainer gesagt, aber besser so als gar nicht (ausserdem rudere ich gerne mit einer Blechdose an einer Schnur hinter mir herziehend - bestimmt eine gute Marathonvorbereitung).

Ja wann und wo und wie???
Christina hat auch ein Auto, aber da passen höchstens zwei Räder rein (bei drei muss man stundenlang packen ...).

Wer fährt denn wo mit?

Huch, ist das aufregend!


----------



## Moose (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *ICH ICH ICH... fahr mit, ich richte mich natürlich nach Dir
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Jaja, als Mitfahrer muss man sich immer ganz lieb nach dem Fahrer richten!!
(Auf die Art und weise wäre ich auf dem Weg von Konstanz nach Hannover mal beinahe erfroren. Die Fahrerin sass mit ihrem dicken Mantel da und hatte alle Fenster offen (es war November!). Mir war aber "gar nicht kalt", alles war "prima" und ich habe mich da ganz nach ihr gerichtet. Als sie mich abgesetzt hatte konnte ich kaum mehr gehen.)

Bei Scotty ist das bestimmt anders!
Und bei Christina auch. Da durfte ich letztes Wochenende sogar die Musik aussuchen!!!


----------



## CheckerThePig (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *Hey Checker!
> Das sind gar keine Frauen, die sehen nur so aus!!!
> 
> ...



Wenn das keine Frauen sind, was sind es dann?


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Oktober 2003)

@checkerthepig

Hab ich doch schon gesagt:



> Moose hat allerdings recht, das sind keine Frauen, das sind soweit ich das erkennen kann: Karl Platt, Manie Heymanns, Lado Fumic und Marc Hanisch, ich glaub nach dem Marathon in Münsingen, musst mal Moose fragen


  

@moose 

ja, ich bin auch schon ganz nervös und bei Scotty im K.I.T.T. kann ja nix passieren.


----------



## CheckerThePig (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *
> Moose hat allerdings recht, das sind keine Frauen, das sind soweit ich das erkennen kann: Karl Platt, Manie Heymanns, Lado Fumic und Marc Hanisch, ich glaub nach dem Marathon in Münsingen, musst mal Moose fragen  *



Na dann, dann wander ich doch glatt zum andren Ufer über!







Der Kerl im Vordergrund is ja richtig schnuggelisch!


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Oktober 2003)

Ja, das ist der Mannie Mr. African Heymans.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CheckerThePig _
> *
> 
> Na dann, dann wander ich doch glatt zum andren Ufer über!
> ...



Mit dem Matsch überall finde ich die gar nicht "schnuggelisch", egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein.
Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich auch nicht, dass sich das nach dem Dampfstrahlen so sehr ändern würde ...


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Oktober 2003)

Wenn ich Checker richtig verstanden habe, soll der Matsch ja auch gar nicht ab, man muss... wie soll ich sagen... halt seine speziellen Neigungen haben um "Die" attraktiv zu finden 
Stichwort "Schlammfetisch" :kotz:


----------



## Moose (8. Oktober 2003)

... ich verstehe . . . !

 

Sollen wir am Samstag denn alle mit dem gleichen Regenschirm fahren?


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Oktober 2003)

> Sollen wir am Samstag denn alle mit dem gleichen Regenschirm fahren?



Meinst nicht das könnte etwas eng werden?


----------



## Moose (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *
> 
> Meinst nicht das könnte etwas eng werden?    *




... so viele gleiche Schirme aufzutreiben --- ja, vielleicht!


----------



## CheckerThePig (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *
> 
> Mit dem Matsch überall finde ich die gar nicht "schnuggelisch", egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein.
> ...



Also, wer * DIE im Vordergrund* nicht schnuggelich findet, tja, dann würd ich mal sagen das hier ausprobieren 
Vielleicht hilfts ja ein wenig!


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Oktober 2003)

> Also, wer DIE im Vordergrund nicht schnuggelich findet...



...so hab nun 2 Stunden diesen hier  gemacht und muss leider immer noch sagen, die im Vordergrund 
Hast Du vieleicht  



ach eh ichs vergesse @moose

warum "musst" Du mit einer Blechdose im Schlepp rudern, heiratest Du evtl. am Freitag  Ich kenn das nur aus Ami Filmen, wo die dann, meistens im Abspann, mit Blechdosen hinterm Cadillac ab in die Flitterwochen düsen... Just Married, aber im Wasser macht das doch keinen Sinn, da klappert dann ja nix


----------



## Moose (8. Oktober 2003)

@Einheimischer:
Ach, weisst Du, mein Trainer ist begeisterter Fischer und hat jahrelang in Australien gelebt - vielleicht macht man das da so??

Er nennt es KA-Wasser (Kraftausdauer Wasser!) und er schaut sich das gerne vom Motorboot aus an.

Ich wollte das auf unseren Touren schonmal simulieren mit einem Autoreifen, Du solltest die erste Versuchsperson werden, aber dann hast Du Dir ja den Rücken gebrochen ... .


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Oktober 2003)

Puh Glück gehabt... langsam versteh ich das, die Dose soll dich also etwas bremsen, bzw. Du musst mehr Kraft aufwenden. Jetzt erinnere ich mich auch wieder, dass ich in meiner Jugendzeit berghoch, gebremst von einem Sportkollegen mittels Deuserband rannte, ist wohl der gleiche Effekt.

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (9. Oktober 2003)

... er hat es hoffentlich nie losgelassen!!! 
Aua!

Warst Du mal Leichtathlet?

... wiseo eigentlich "Glück gehabt"??


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Oktober 2003)

natürlich hat er A N D A U E R N D  losgelassen, aber das gute daran war, dass jeder mal "bremsen" durfte  und diese sadistische Trainingsmethode, "musste" ich als Fussballer über mich ergehen lassen.
Das "Puh Glück gehabt", war wegen meinem Aua am Rücken, dadurch bin ich Dir als Versuchsobjekt (Autoreifen), ja gerade nochmal entronnen


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Oktober 2003)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand Vorschläge, wie wir das am Samstag machen, ich hab mir gerade mal deren Zeitplan angeschaut und mit erschrecken festgestellt, dass Start bereits ab 8.30 Uhr ist, mitten in der Nacht  


ab 6.00 Uhr Frühstück 

ab 7.00 Uhr Startnummernausgabe

8.30 Uhr - 9.00 Uhr Start Marathon 75,85 + 100 km

10.00 Uhr -11.30 Uhr Start Einsteigertour 25+45km

ab13.00 Uhr Buntes Rahmenprogramm an der Halle

ab16.00 Uhr Preisvergabe, gemütliches Beisammensein


Ach i freu mich ja so!!!


----------



## Moose (9. Oktober 2003)

Wieviele Autos fahren denn überhaupt?
Scotty23 und Christina, oder?
Laut meiner Rechnung sind wir fünf Leute: Einheimischer, Scotty23, Christina, meine Freundin und ich.
Oder habe ich jemanden vergessen?
Kriegen wir da alle Räder und Personen unter?

Es würde ja gut reichen, wenn wir um 7.30 dort wären.
Frage ist, wie lang man bis dorthin mit dem Auto braucht.

Vielleicht wäre Kirkel wieder ein guter Abreiseplatz?


----------



## scotty23 (9. Oktober 2003)

Huhu,

ich denke Kirkel wäre ein guter Abreiseplatz 
Wir könnten dort unseren Einheimischen abholen der dort
mit der obligatorischen blauen Wolldecke auf uns wartet 

Müssten wir uns nur hier in SB auf einen Treffpunkt einigen und eine Uhrzeit abmachen.
Man braucht von SB aus ca. 1 Stunde bis nach Lemberg, d.h. man sollte um 6.00 Uhr los fahren.

Vielleicht 5.45 Uhr bei Dir Moose???


----------



## Moose (9. Oktober 2003)

Das hört sich früh an!

Gute Idee!

Scotty23, hast Du Deinen Dachgepäckträger noch drauf? Passt evtl. dann noch ein (sauberes) Fahrrad in Deinen Kofferraum?

Ich werde gleich mal Christina anrufen und nachfragen, ob ihr der Plan so passt.

Grüsse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (9. Oktober 2003)

Na klar habe ich meine Träger noch drauf 
und ein drittes, am besten kleines, Rad passt noch
in meinen K-Raum.


----------



## Moose (9. Oktober 2003)

Na, das wäre prima!

Kann Christina momentan nicht erreichen, versuche es später wieder.


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Oktober 2003)

> ...ich denke Kirkel wäre ein guter Abreiseplatz



Juhu, meine Wolldecke liegt bereit!!! Wann seit ihr denn dann ca. in Kirkel?


----------



## Moose (9. Oktober 2003)

Ich dachte, Du hättest uns aus Deiner Wolldecke Handschuhe und Socken gestrickt??


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Oktober 2003)

Da sich das Wetter ja etwas gebessert hat, habe ich die Sachen wieder aufgetrennt und die Wolldecke wieder in ihren Ursprungszustand versetzt, war ne Menge Arbeit


----------



## Moose (9. Oktober 2003)

Du bist schon ein vielseitiger Mann - alle Achtung! 
Ein bikender Fussballer der stricken kann!!!


----------



## Moose (9. Oktober 2003)

Christina ist mit unserem Plan einverstanden!
(Ich glaube, sie liebt frühes Aufstehen!)
Wenn möglich, dann können ja drei Fahrräder und drei Leute bei Scotty23 mitfahren und zwei Fahrräder zwei Leute bei Christina.
Wenn nicht, dann fahre ich mit dem Rad hin!
Oder ich fahre Zug.

Ich freu' mich jetzt schon richtig. Eigentlich müsste ich jetzt nur noch die SCH.... Erkältung loswerden ... .


----------



## vega970 (9. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

besser etwas früher nach Lemberg fahren .. so um 7:00 ankommen und Startnummer abholen

dann kann Frau sich ja noch bei Kaffee und Leberwurstbrot entspannen

jedenfalls besser als um 1/2 acht als Nr. 284 in der Schlange für die Startnummer anstehen

Wettervorhersage : kurze Hose / Langarmtrikot / 2 ltr. Trinkbeutel


Bis dann

Vega970


----------



## Moose (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von vega970 _
> *Hi,
> 
> besser etwas früher nach Lemberg fahren .. so um 7:00 ankommen und Startnummer abholen
> ...



Leberwurstbrot um halb acht am Morgen!!!:kotz:!!!
... und dann noch mit Kaffee!!! :kotz:

Selbst wenn ich nicht Vegetarier wäre würde ich mir das nochmal überlegen!

Vega970: ich habe zwar gesagt, Du sollst Dich nach dem Blutspenden eisenreich ernähren, und dass Fleisch da keine schlechte Sache ist, aber ... . :kotz:
Nette Begleitung an der Saar übrigens. Mit dem Boot schaffe ich einen Schnitt von über 18 km/h leider nicht!

Bis dann ... :kotz:


----------



## vega970 (9. Oktober 2003)

Hi 

Lemberg ist Pfalz und dort gibst L.....................

Und an der Verpflegung gibt's Bouillon und Käsbrot 

Soll der letzte MA in 03 sein, deshalb alles ganz locker anfahren  


Gruß

vega970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (9. Oktober 2003)

Käsbrot ist lecker!
Da ist auch nichts drauf, was aussieht wie ... und vorher rumglaufen ist ... .
Nichts für ungut, Leberwurstverehrer!


----------



## CheckerThePig (9. Oktober 2003)

He, wo steckt eigentlich der Ritter vom Sumiswald? Hab ich schon ne Ewigkeit nicht mehr online entdeckt?


----------



## Moose (9. Oktober 2003)

Der Ritter wurde von seinem Burgfräulein auf eine (nicht so) einsame Insel entführt. 
Es hat hoffentlich nichts mit uns zu tun ...  
Ich vermisse ihn auch schon.


----------



## CheckerThePig (9. Oktober 2003)

... immer diese Burgfräuleins....


----------



## scotty23 (9. Oktober 2003)

Jep, 
der fehlt, muß wohl ein paar Ritterkämpfe austragen 

@Moose
Du immer mit deinem Zug der Platz reicht doch.
Wo sollten wir uns denn treffen???? Bei Dir?? Wenn
wir vier dort so um 5:45 los fahren müssten wir locker um
7.00/7.15 Uhr in Lemberg ankommen.

ciao


----------



## Moose (9. Oktober 2003)

Überzeugt!

Dann werde ich Dein Angebot doch GERNE annehmen!!!
(weisst Du, ich komme mir manchmal echt besch..... vor, weil ich weder Auto noch Führerschein habe und dadurch sooooooooooo abhängig bin - wo meine Mutter doch immer gesagt hat ich solle mich nie abhängig machen!).

Habt Ihr Euch das Profil der Strecke mal angeschaut (wenn das die Strecke ist!?)? Sieht gut aus.


----------



## 007ike (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

nach dem ende meines tollen seminars muß ich ja richtig gas geben um alle beiträge zu lesen!!

Ich fahre ja auch nach Lemberg, und wie es aussieht muß ich wohl alleine fahren, da "meine" leute sich einfach nicht entscheiden können! 

vor morgen brauche ich da gar nicht auf eine antwort zu warten.

das würde heißen wenn ihr über kirkel fahrt würde ich mich euch gerne anschliesen, könnte dann auch noch jemand mitnehmen, im notfall auch noch 2 

@moose
wir können das ja morgen beim test besprechen. da ich schon um 15 uhr schluß habe, bin ich dann auch schon so kurz nach halb in SB, wir könnten dann schon früher, wenn es geht?


----------



## scotty23 (9. Oktober 2003)

> *Überzeugt!
> 
> weisst Du, ich komme mir manchmal echt besch..... vor, weil ich weder Auto noch Führerschein habe und dadurch sooooooooooo abhängig bin - wo meine Mutter doch immer gesagt hat ich solle mich nie abhängig machen.
> 
> *



Da hatte deine Mutter durchaus recht 

Aber erstens bist Du in guter Gesellschaft, zweitens machte es
mir ja auch nicht wirklich mehr Spass dort alleine hinzufahren. 

ciao


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Oktober 2003)

Leberwurst... Boulion... Käsbrote !?? Ok Ok ich geh mir ja schon Powerbars kaufen...  

@moose 

das gleiche hat meine Mutter zu mir auch immer gesagt, ich glaub wir hätten besser hören sollen... zum Glück gibt es so nette Menschen wie Scotty  

Übrigens ist mein Fully wieder fahrbereit, komme gerade von der Dämpfereinstelltestfahrt, jetzt geht die Grüblerei wieder los mit welchem Rad ich fahren soll  


Ach und bitte bitte sagt mir doch wann Ihr in Kirkel seit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (9. Oktober 2003)

@Einheimischer
Ganz ruhig Brauner  wir sollten so gegen 6.00 Uhr spätestens
6.15  in Kirkel sein. Wenn Du möchtest, oder besser gesagt, wenn
es nicht so arg aufhält können wir Dich ja auch zu Hause 
abholen...

ciao


----------



## 007ike (9. Oktober 2003)

ich werde morgen nach meinem test bei moose, sollte ich dann noch können, nach lemberg fahren und meine startunterlagen abholen. 
Soll ich euch eure mitbringen??
Dann würde es reichen wenn ihr um 8 uhr in lemberg seit


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Oktober 2003)

endlich endlich hächel hächel, och ich bin doch schon so nervös  

Is nett gemeint, mit dem zuhause abholen, aber ich will euch nicht noch mehr aufhalten, mir machts überhaupt nix aus an der Tanke zu warten, steh dann dort mit dem üblichen Erkennungszeichen, auserdem falls 007ike auch nach Kirkel kommt, findet er die Aral Tanke besser als meine Wohnung.

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## 007ike (9. Oktober 2003)

klar,

die tanke kenn ich


----------



## Moose (9. Oktober 2003)

... jetzt war ich grade mal rudern, da seit Ihr mit der Planung schon fast fertig!

@Scotty23: Danke, Leute wie Dich hat meine Mutter bestimmt auch nicht gemeint  

@Einheimischer: Fully Hardtail Fully Hardtail Fully Hardtail ....
(Du könntest im Gänseblümchenprinzip die Speichen rausreissen, vielleicht weisst Du dann mehr. Ich würde zu Hardtail tendieren, es sei denn, Du machst noch eine Probefahrt und das Fully hält wirklich!!)

@007ike: da ich wie erwähnt die Trainingseinheiten vom Samstag schon morgen machen muss und es erst um 7.30 Uhr richtig hell ist, ist 16.00 Uhr für mich besser als früher. Hoffe, das kommt noch an.

Wenn Du Deine Startunterlagen schon holst, dann ist das ja echt zu überlegen ... , oder?


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Oktober 2003)

Ja ich fahr zu 90% mit dem HT, hab zwar keine Bedenken, dass das Fully nicht hält, da ich neben stricken auch noch schrauben kann  aber als ich mir eben das Streckenprofil angesehen hab, bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass jedes Kilo Gewichtersparniss nur von Vorteil sein kann.
Auserdem hab ich mein Nishiki wieder richtig lieb , da es mich in den letzten Wochen und Monaten nie im Stich gelassen hat, somit hat Es es sich ja dann auch verdient, den letzten Marathon für dieses Jahr mit mir zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (9. Oktober 2003)

@moose

ei gut dann 16 Uhr


----------



## 007ike (9. Oktober 2003)

ich weiß nicht genau wie es läuft,

normalerweiße dürfte das aber kein Problem sein, denn man sucht seine nummer und bekommt die unterlagen.
hier soll man glaube ich die anmeldung und den überweisungsträger parat haben?? 

werde es morgen mal genau nachfragen und euch posten, wenn es variante einfach ist, bringe ich von jedem seine unterlagen mit, der es möchte und verteile sie dann in kirkel.

VORTEIL : 7 uhr Kirkel würde dicke, dicke reichen => länger schlafen


----------



## Moose (9. Oktober 2003)

@007ike: Danke, wir können aber meinetwegen gerne Punkt 16.00 anfangen! Ich habe dann schon alles vorbereitet.

@Einheimischer:  ... und stell Dir mal vor, wir würden Dich mit einem anderen Bike gar nicht erkennen? 
.. sehen möchte ich das Fully aber auch ganz gerne mal!


----------



## 007ike (9. Oktober 2003)

habe gerade bei der hotline angerufen, ich brauche nur die Namen der Starter, die sehen ob bereits bezahlt wurde und dann  bekomme ich die Unterlagen.

Klar ist, dass ich dann schon von allen die Sachen mitbringen müßte, sonst müssen wir doch früh dort sein.
Daher mein Vorschlag, da ich morgen um 16 uhr moose treffe, gibt sie mir einfach alle Namen und ich bringe die Sachen mit.

Zur Sicherheit gebe ich euch dann den Erfolg abens hier im Forum durch und dann können wir später fahren, so dass wir um 7 uhr an der Tanke in Kirkel wären, dann müßten wir so viertel vor acht in Lemberg sein!

Jemand dagegen?????


----------



## Moose (9. Oktober 2003)

007 - ich glaube Du bist unser MANN!!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Oktober 2003)

@moose

Ihr erkennt mich doch an der (wiederhergestellten) Wolldecke!

Du willst mein Fully sehen, dank modernster Technik kein Problem voila:







is nix besonderes, aber fährt sich ganz gut und das "Wippen" hält sich auch in Grenzen.

@007ike

ich hätte nix dagegen  ich schicke moose meinen Namen per PM, hab vorhin nachgeschaut, auf der Starterliste bin ich drauf, sollte also funktionieren.

Schon mal vorab Danke


----------



## 007ike (9. Oktober 2003)

so dann:

laßt es krachen, muß jetzt in die muckibude, bis morgen!


----------



## Moose (9. Oktober 2003)

... Du sollst doch morgen einen Test bei mir fahren!!!
Mach bloss nichts Dummes!


----------



## CheckerThePig (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... na dann schenks doch einfach mir!


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Oktober 2003)

> ... na dann schenks doch einfach mir!




...wenn Du mir dein Checker schenkst, können wir drüber reden, ich leg sogar noch ne Packung Flickzeug obendrauf und arrangier Dir ein Date mit der Schlammtussie, Die Dir so gut gefällt, na ist das ein Angebot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheckerThePig (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *
> 
> 
> ...wenn Du mir dein Checker schenkst, können wir drüber reden, ich leg sogar noch ne Packung Flickzeug obendrauf und arrangier Dir ein Date mit der Schlammtussie, Die Dir so gut gefällt, na ist das ein Angebot?  *



Mhmmm, naja so gut sieht sie dann doch nicht aus!


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Oktober 2003)

Endlich hast Du`s eingesehen


----------



## Moose (9. Oktober 2003)

hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## 007ike (10. Oktober 2003)

@moose,

ganz ruhig, war nur ein Einführungstraining, wobei training nicht der richtige ausdruck ist 

ich halte mich ganz brav an deine spielregeln.

fahre auch 95% einen tag vor lemberg


----------



## scotty23 (10. Oktober 2003)

Ich hätte da gerne mal ein Problem,

wie geht das mit dem Überweisungsträger wenn man das
per Telfonbanking überwiesen hat  
Ein Abhörband der CIA ????

Na ja ich rufe da mal an, auf der Starterliste stehe ich jedenfalls mal drauf.

Wenn 007ike unsere Unterlagen mitbringen würde dann
könnten wir ja noch ne Stunde länger wach im Bett liegen  

ciao


----------



## vega970 (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo 

notfalls Kontoauszug  


Gruß

Vega970


----------



## 007ike (10. Oktober 2003)

ich hab mit denen telefoniert, da 1. auch ich online banking habe und 2. ich bis heute mittag nicht alle unterlagen von euch einsammeln kann!

Aber laut Aussage "hotline" brauche ich nur eure namen und bekomme dann alles, will see, werde euch das ergebnis auf alle fälle heute abend bekannt geben. jedoch nicht vor 22 uhr.
dann müssen wir ja entscheiden ob der spätere abfahrtsterin zu halten ist.

andererseits habe ich die handynummer von scotty, sobald ich so gegen 19 uhr dort bin und die unterlagen habe, kann ich ihn anrufen und er kann dann hier im forum das ergebnis mitteilen
 

aber bis heute 17 uhr werden alle namen gebraucht, bisher erhalten:
einheimischer
scotty 23
moose

bis dann


----------



## Moose (10. Oktober 2003)

Den "Rest" der Namen hast Du gerade als PM erhalten ...

Ich finde, wir sollten auf jeden Fall früh genug in Wasgau sein, so dass man evtl. noch Klamotten wechseln kann *lastminutemoose*

Grüsse.


----------



## Moose (10. Oktober 2003)

@Scotty23: Hast Du eigentlich Deine Camebak-Blase dicht bekommen?
Wenn nicht, dann offeriere ich jetzt, Dir meine "Zweit-Blase" auszuleihen ... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (10. Oktober 2003)

Habe das gute Stück mal abgedichtet, obs denn wirklich 
dicht ist... wäre also nicht schlecht wenn Du deine "Zweit-Blase"
mal mitbringst und die weste bitte bitte 

Dickes danke


----------



## Moose (10. Oktober 2003)

... Aber natürlich! 
Ich werde für jeden ein Ersatzteil/ Kleidungsstück mitbringen. Du erhälst den Zuschlag für Trinkblase und Weste!

Grüsse.  ... eigentlich hätte ich lieber Tee als Bier!


----------



## scotty23 (10. Oktober 2003)

Werde Dir gerne beim schleppen des Kleiderschrankes 
helfen 

ciao


----------



## vega970 (10. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

was sagt eigentlich die Sportwissenschaft zum Frühstück vorm MA.

Müsli oder Pasta??

5:30 Uhr ist etwas früh für Nudel aber ich denke bis 8:30 seht die Energie schon bereit, was bei Müsli dann noch nicht ist?

MfG
Vega970


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Oktober 2003)

Nudeln gehn doch immer, ich kann nachts aufstehen und Nudeln essen, na ja dafürhab ich Probleme mit Leberwurstbroten.

@scotty

Soll ich vorsichtshalber Ersatzhelm und Ersatzhandschuhe mitbringen?


----------



## scotty23 (10. Oktober 2003)

Ja bitte bitte ich ziehe gerne Helme an
die mir nicht passen 

Handschuhe bitte nicht mitbringen....
Damits schön ...... du weißt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (10. Oktober 2003)

*Das Wetter für LEMBERG - VORHERSAGE für Samstag 11.10.*


*WETTER:* 
Höchsttemperatur         16 °C 
Tiefsttemperatur         10 °C 

*WIND:* 
Windrichtung       W
Geschwindigkeit       13 km/h           

*SONNE:*
Sonnenscheindauer      2 h 30 min 
Sonnenaufgang      07:45  
Sonnenuntergang      18:50  

*NIEDERSCHLAG:*
Risiko      21 %
Menge      0 - 1 l/m² 
Luftfeuchtigkeit      79 %

 Was zieht Ihr da an  

kurze Hose lange Hose kurze Hose lange Hose...
Fully Hardtail Fully Hardtail...
Ich werd wahnsinnig


----------



## 007ike (10. Oktober 2003)

Fully, is doch klarrrr 
ist doch viel bequemer 

mit den Klamotten bin ich noch nicht so im reinen mit mir, ich werde mal alles mitnehmen und dann seh´n wir mal 

ich muß heute abend noch meine Vorderradbremse entlüften, hab ich ganz vergessen 

wird heute noch stressig, hab ich so das Gefühl


----------



## Moose (10. Oktober 2003)

@vega970: warum soll die Energie des Müslis langsamer sein als die der Nudeln? ... okay, Nudeln sind meistens weiss, dass heisst das ist fast Stärke pur. Müsli mit viel Haferflocken (wenig "Knuspermüsli, weil das hat zuviel Zucker und Fett) sind aber auch leicht verdaulich und bestimmt genauso schnell (und morgens etwas besser erträglich). Ausserdem sind im Müsli mehr Vitamine, Mineralstoffe, Spurenelemente. Gerade B-Vitamine sind für Ausdauerleistungen ganz wichtig!!!
Ich persönlich esse nie etwas zum Frühstück, auch nicht vor einem Marathon (evtl. vor dem Start eine Banane). Zwei GROSSE Tassen Kaffee (bei meiner Tasse entspricht das etwa einem Liter). Die Gründe kann ich Dir gerne erklären bei Interesse. Ich habe aber auch nicht wirklich ein Problem mit "Batterie leer". 

@Scotty: soll ich die Blase auch schon füllen?
Was brauchst Du noch?

@Einheimischer: Fully lang Fully kurz Hardtail lang Hardtail kurz ....

an alle: ich ziehe eine lange Hose an! Und ich nehme alles mit was ich letztes Wochenende gerne dabei gehabt hätte!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Oktober 2003)

> @Einheimischer: Fully lang Fully kurz Hardtail lang Hardtail kurz ....



 hör auf, Du verwirrst mich doch nur noch mehr...  

nee im Ernst, die Entscheidung ist nun, nachdem ich vorhin die halben "Schlackeberge" runtergekratzt habe, endlich zugunsten des Hardtails gefallen und ich glaube auch das ne lange Hose die bessere Wahl ist.

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Moose (10. Oktober 2003)

@Einheimischer:

Eigentlich sieht Dein Fully fast aus wie Dein Hardtail!

An alle:

007ike war hier (Sportmedizin) und ist jetzt auf dem Weg zur Nudelparty (ohne uns  )!!!
Wenn er es schafft, unsere Unterlagen zu holen, dann stehen wir immernoch vor der Frage, wann wir genau losfahren wollen. Mir kommt 7.00 Uhr Treffen in Kirkel fast ein bisschen spät vor (safety margin?). 7.00 Uhr Abfahrt in Kirkel wäre doch besser, oder?
Das heisst, 6.30 Uhr Treffen bei mir???

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Oktober 2003)

> Eigentlich sieht Dein Fully fast aus wie Dein Hardtail!



AAAAAHHHHHRRRRRGGGGG 


Bin auch für etwas früher, man weiss ja nie...

Hast gesehen, die DH-Fraktion hat uns hier  eingeladen


----------



## Moose (10. Oktober 2003)

ja, nette Einladung, oder.
Der Soulrider hat mir schonmal eine PM geschickt deswegen.
Ich habe aber so das Gefühl, dass wir uns und unsere Räder kaputt machen würden, wenn wir mit denen mal "spielen" gehen würden!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Oktober 2003)

Ja, finde ich auch nett, man kann ja nur zusehen (vorerst), was die mit Ihren "Kisten" so anstellen, würd ich echt gern mal machen, zusehen mein ich


----------



## scotty23 (10. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

also 007ike hat alle Unterlagen bekommen. Somit reicht es eigentlich 
wenn wir uns um 6.15 Uhr bei Moose treffen die Räder aufladen und dann
nach Kirkel düsen. Dort müssten wir dann spätestens um 06.45 Uhr ankommen. 

007ike meinte er hätte ca. 40 Minuten gebraucht.

@Moose
die Blase brauchst Du mir natürlich nicht zu füllen, an Klamotten
habe ich auch mal alles eingepackt was man so brauchen
könnt danke  Sieht aus als würde ich 2 Wochen in Urlaub fahre  

Ok???


----------



## Moose (10. Oktober 2003)

Perfekt!

Super Scotty23!!!!

Bis morgen früh dann, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (10. Oktober 2003)

Jau, ich schliese mich an, Perfekt!!!

Bis morgen


----------



## scotty23 (10. Oktober 2003)

Jep mis morgen früh.... 
hoffentlich kann ich wenigstens etwas schlafen


----------



## Moose (10. Oktober 2003)

Scotty23, Du musst Dich nur auto-suggestiv beruhigen!
Wenn das nicht hilft, dann zähl doch Mountainbiker!

... nur nicht aufgeregt sein, wir sind doch dabei!!!
(P.S. ich kann auf Kommando auch nicht schlafen!)


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Oktober 2003)

> hoffentlich kann ich wenigstens etwas schlafen



...wir haben ja schonmal drüber gesprochen, Du bist mit deinen "Vormarathon-Schlafstörungen" nicht alleine, ich weiß schwacher Trost, also lasst uns Mountainbiker(innen) zählen


----------



## Moose (10. Oktober 2003)

na, wenn wir alle nicht schlafen könne, dann könnten wir ja gleich nach Lemberg fahren. Dann wäre bestimmt auch noch genug Leberwurst da! :kotz:


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Oktober 2003)

nee lass mal, Leberwurst ist wirklich zum :kotz:
Was gibts da eigentlich zu trinken, Lebertran  

Was passiert eigentlich wenn man den Kotzsmilie neben nen anderen setzt??? :kotz:


----------



## Moose (10. Oktober 2003)

hahahahahahah!

DANEBEN ! ! !


----------



## scotty23 (10. Oktober 2003)

Schade dass die sich nicht gegenüber 'stehen'


----------



## scotty23 (10. Oktober 2003)

O.k. 

ich versuche mich dann mal auto-suggestiv zu beruhigen  

bis dann und viel Glück mit dem Smilie vielleicht trifft
unser Einheimischer ja noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (10. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Moose (10. Oktober 2003)

... wo hast Du denn die gefunden!

... und was machen die denn ! ! !

Na dann gute Nacht!


----------



## Moose (10. Oktober 2003)

Sieht so aus, als wäre das ein Erwachsenen-Forum hier!
Na dann geh' ich mal ganz schnell ins Bett!


----------



## 007ike (10. Oktober 2003)

bin jetzt auch zu Hause, hab gerade meine Bremse entlüftet, aber es war keine Luft drinn 

das liebe ich an magura kurz vorm event 

naja werde noch packen und dann bis morgen


----------



## Moose (10. Oktober 2003)

hey, Ihr seid ja alle noch wach!


----------



## Moose (11. Oktober 2003)

---- mmmmmmmmmmmmm ...

sieht so aus, als wäre jetzt nur noch ich wach?

was mach ich denn da?

mmmmmmmmmm ...

hallo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (11. Oktober 2003)

keiner mehr da !


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Oktober 2003)

So, nach ca. 1 1/2h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 erstmal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey Moose du bist ja ne richtige Nachteule, lasst euch den 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 schmecken oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bald gehts los juhu...


----------

